# HOW do i prevent Windows 10 from changing default audio output device when i connect a device to my PC?



## winterwonderland (Aug 12, 2022)

What a frustrating problem this is! I have some game controllers that gets detected as audio devices whenever i connect them to my PC, changing from my default audio device.

See on the below screenshot. Realtek audio is what should always be my default audio device, but somehow, it keeps on changing.  HOW do i PREVENT that from happening?! Is there a way to prevent that from happening, or? I tried googling, but that gave me no clear answers.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2022)

Did you try removing the controller from the devices?
Then reconnect?


----------



## Clibanarius (Aug 12, 2022)

I used to have this EXACT issue with my Dualshock4 any time it'd power down or otherwise be disconnected from active mode. Presuming you have some sort of wireless controller or Dualshock4 or something with a jack for audio, which it seems like you do:

Plug in controller and get everything recognized, should take like 1 second of waiting. Fire up Device Manager. Go to "Audio inputs and outputs", find the controller's entry and right-click, disable. That should carry through and override its activation when you plug it in next. You can probably just do that right now to make sure it doesn't interrupt the audio and change playback devices again. If so, you're set!


----------



## winterwonderland (Aug 12, 2022)

Clibanarius said:


> I used to have this EXACT issue with my Dualshock4 any time it'd power down or otherwise be disconnected from active mode. Presuming you have some sort of wireless controller or Dualshock4 or something with a jack for audio, which it seems like you do:
> 
> Plug in controller and get everything recognized, should take like 1 second of waiting. Fire up Device Manager. Go to "Audio inputs and outputs", find the controller's entry and right-click, disable. That should carry through and override its activation when you plug it in next. You can probably just do that right now to make sure it doesn't interrupt the audio and change playback devices again. If so, you're set!


It looks like that did the trick! Thanks so much for the help!  And yeah, it's the DualShock4 that i am using, but with a connceted usb-cable.


----------



## emanresu (Aug 12, 2022)

@Ferather - would be useful in a simple tool.

And FXConfig is a virus. You might have to update your tutorial and stuff (if ppl still use it). Since the TjingTjong did APO Driver too.. they are both infected. You only removed Pihto Patcher...
I have the (original) version of FXConfig that showed that it's using AutoHotKey and overdisplays your Windows GUI. Overwrites it. Then the TjingTjong-Un can read what you are doing. Multilingual.

But the OG FXConfig also shows what proxy website they are connecting too.
Time for some überültra reverse engineering. ❤


----------



## Ferather (Aug 14, 2022)

Open the Windows sound panel, and select the 'playback' tab. Connect all the devices, now select your primary output 'Set Default'.
If you unplug a device and plug it back it, it should not change, however, you can also right click disable it.

 

As you can see disabled devices do not show as outputs.


----------

